# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Vision Board Of Ohio

## optiman2020

I thought everyone would like to know what is going on in Ohio.Their is a bill in the House that would merge OPtometrist and Opticians in to the Ohio VISION BOARD. Who is behind this? It is up for a vote on April 26.

             As a licensed Optician in OHIO for twenty three years
I never thought this could happen.But this showes you what can happen if you don't have a strong membership in your state association.In Ohio our membership has gone way down. Once you lose your strengthin numbers any thing can happen.




                                             Steve

----------


## hcjilson

It may not be a bad thing if there is equal representation. It could be the start of a closer relationship between two of the O's! Keep us posted!
hj

----------

